# Lizard fighting



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

hey everyone!

i'm organising a lizard fighting championship, it's to start on the date; 1st Dec 09.

further details will be sent on if you want to join in.

if you need any help with this contact *jonnyjr *as he is mainly organising the event.

thanks very much.


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

whats lizard fighting ?


----------



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

it's where two lizards fight eachother to the death. this is done for money and status.


----------



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

are you in?


----------



## lil lizzie (Apr 27, 2009)

thats absolutely discustin , people like that shud be ashamed of yaselves . sick :censor:


----------



## corn breed day-v (Apr 27, 2009)

that should be reported to rspca, its sick!!!!!!


----------



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

Yeh I dont actually do it I just know somebody who does. He is called *jonnyjr *


----------



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

you're not up for it then?


----------



## FarryHussell (May 6, 2009)

We might try lizard porn aswell involving humans.


----------



## shonny (Apr 20, 2009)

thats :censor: sick..u can tell that stupid lil boy jonny that he will be gettin a visit from rspca..idiotic ppl like that shud be shot!


----------

